# More on the Bible



## stringmusic (Mar 9, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/10626311






<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHRP0I2SrVs&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pHRP0I2SrVs&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Achilles Return (Mar 9, 2011)

Give me a gist, I'm at work.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 9, 2011)

Achilles Return said:


> Give me a gist, I'm at work.



You can take 6 mins of your boss' time cant you? Take a coffe break.


----------



## JFS (Mar 9, 2011)

Achilles Return said:


> Give me a gist, I'm at work.



The Bible gets some history right and you can give Nostradamus a run for his money on stretching ambiguous prophecies based largely on what was written later, so therefore the spooky supernatural stuff must also be true.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 10, 2011)

there is actually two videos in the OP, just in case someone missed the top one.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are all the scriptures and writings since? Where are the new authors? Did everyone stop writing about history? Has nothing happened to support the Bible since? Why did it all just stop for the last 2000 years? Why was it all put together hundreds and thousands of years AFTER the fact? Why did the people that wrote about Christ NOT exist when he was supposedly alive? Why at the earliest of their writings, did they start to tell his tales some 60+ years after Christ died? How can they tell it like first person when they were not alive to see any of it? And on and on and on and on......

The bible is made up of 5000 years worth of writings. People are writing things down(history) all the time, every single minute of every single day. When the church got established the powers that be took these stories and lumped them into a book. They left out many of the writings that occurred in that era that completely contradicted the stories that made  it into the bible. I think it is smart to include things that back up the point your trying to get across and leave out the things that directly counter your point. Being that the stories in the Bible cover thousands of years, yet it all was put together much later is the problem. They used the stories that kinda-sorta fit together, and when they didn't fit a bit of embellishment took care of that.
It is not hard to pick out historically accurate facts in the Bible.  Yeah PLACES are real. Some people were real and some have never been proven to exist....ever.
The writings in the scriptures were made by people that have been enslaved for thousands of years. They took stories that started out as having some truth and added people that did wonderful things to make the stories better as they told them from generation to generation. The people themselves had to create folklore and legend in order to be able to cope with their life. They had to make up stories and heroes to keep their strength and to give hope for the future generations. These stories were derived from real every day places and people, with added not so real twists.
A River swallowing the Pharaoh's army? Where other than in the bible?
Jonah living in a whale? Really? Where is that known other than in religion?
Noah and 7 others rounding up 2(or 4 depending on which story) of each animal, floating around for 40days and nights of the most wicked rain, then when it is done....8 people are the only survivors on the planet yet they are able to repopulate the entire world and their descendants defy evolution by turning into every race and creed  in every corner of the planet in just a few short years( lets leave out that 4 women can only give birth every 9months). Not to mention that each of their thousands of children went their own separate ways and believe in totally different religions. REALLY not to mention that while this supposed flood happened that killed everyone on the planet but those 8 people, there is evidence upon evidence upon evidence that there were people going about their everyday lives in every other part of the world that proves that world wide flood is  total phooey. 
I am unsure how the book that tells us that the world is 5000-6000 years old is so true when we have been shown time and time again things that are billions of years old.


----------

